# Relatively inexpensive DCC Locomotive



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok so I am going to go the Arduino route for now... I have 11 DC loco's that I want to convert as well and I have purchased one Digitrax DCC 2 encoder. Have not installed it yet but would love to get my hands on an inexpensive already dcc equipped Loco so I know my setup a) works and b) when I convert mine, I know my test track is ready for it and the loco should work...

so what is a relatively plain/simple dcc equipped loco????

thx...


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Something like this?? Bachmann
https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...61120-emd-gp38-2-dcc-equipped-belt-line-5260/


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a diesel is usually less money than a steam loco..
lower end [less detail] offerings are less money
used without sound [but including DCC] are usually the cheapest


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

bewhole said:


> Something like this?? Bachmann
> https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...61120-emd-gp38-2-dcc-equipped-belt-line-5260/


That doesn't look too bad for the money. I'm tempted to buy one myself.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

bewhole said:


> Something like this?? Bachmann
> https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...61120-emd-gp38-2-dcc-equipped-belt-line-5260/



WOW EXACTLY!!!! THX!!!!




MichaelE said:


> That doesn't look too bad for the money. I'm tempted to buy one myself.


yeah... well...
Your order has been successfully placed!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

for the price of them on that site.. ill have to keep my eye out. May not be worth converting my current trains. Just replace as a basic DCC decoder is $20-$40...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

now look at what you started.. I said.. cheap to get started.. BUT I have these passenger cars... think this is a good match? 

https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...ylvania-tuscan-5-stripe-e7-a-dcc-sound-value/


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Now if you could switch out the "Shells" it would match better although it is close. You may have to change out the couplers also.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Riggzie

What is a Digitrax DCC 2 'encoder'? I haven't heard
of it nor can I find anything about it on line.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

DonR said:


> Riggzie
> 
> What is a Digitrax DCC 2 'encoder'? I haven't heard
> of it nor can I find anything about it on line.
> ...


I think he is talking about the Digitrax PR4 USB to LocoNet Interface with Decoder Programmer. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

DonR said:


> Riggzie
> 
> What is a Digitrax DCC 2 'encoder'? I haven't heard
> of it nor can I find anything about it on line.
> ...


sorry...

Digitrax DGTDH126D HO DCC Decoder Series 6, 6-Functions 9-Pin 1A


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just reading the post i -think- he is referring to a DEcoder ... not real sure ??


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

its in but my kid and i have mma 4x this week. hope friday to setup a program track and get dcc++ working...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

got dcc++ working.. man is this thing slow!!! I hear most dcc trains are as they are scale speed...sp i read. maybe im wrong.
will post video later


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

well, -most- are better than scale speed, lol 

depends on what you have for track voltage, as a minimum you should have 10.5 Volts DC measured through a bridge rectifier, which translates to 12 Volts actual DCC voltage [ there is a 1.4 volt loss through the two sides of the bridge diodes] ..
you probably don't have that ... you will need a 15 volt power adapter [or so] to get that ..
Note: this is on the MAIN track ...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

lol i cheated.. googled it and it said dcc will run on dc so i threw it on the track.. 11.11v dc... and thats when it didnt seem fast


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

and a video of it running on dc and dcc

https://youtu.be/3KNQxcF73GE


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Based on your video that train is flying fast. That speed is way more than a prototypical look. Can you use your control to tune in the CV's to provide momentum which would help rid the loco of the fast starts and stops?


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

graywolf06 said:


> Based on your video that train is flying fast. That speed is way more than a prototypical look. Can you use your control to tune in the CV's to provide momentum which would help rid the loco of the fast starts and stops?


not sure. i am redoing our master bedroom so when i get free time, i go and play around. Never enogh time. I do want to find out though.

so that is fast....ok. i gotta remember this scale is small. not like my O gauge. 

I just was caught off how it seems the dc trains I have seem faster.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

It may be that the DCC controller in combination with the decoder in the engine provide incrementally more precise speed steps than the DC operation. The instructions that came with the engine may indicate if the CV's are programable. I believe that you would be looking to make adjustments in CVs 2,3,4,5,6.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's definitely possible that it is going slower if the DCC decoder is programmed for a lower top speed. Especially if it's a realistic top speed. You can reprogram it, as Greywolf mentions.

However, there is nothing wrong with the speed of the loco in your video. It's going just fine.


----------

